# My Collection



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Comments/Critique's


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice start! Looks good to me! :nod:


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you very much! XD I'm glad I'm doing it right.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Is that a humidor inside a coolidor? Is this the inception of humidors? Haha. Looks good but is the seal bad on that humidor or something? Seems like you could take it out and set it on top of the coolidor and have more room to store cigars.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

cooler is to keep the cigars under 75 degrees XD ice brick wrapped in a towel with humi inside XD


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Good start!
Smart having a cooler from the get go. I predict you'll be filling the cooler sooner rather than later!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice!:nod:


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

JoshJ said:


> cooler is to keep the cigars under 75 degrees XD ice brick wrapped in a towel with humi inside XD


Sounds like you know what you're doing!
It'll fill up before you know it! :laugh:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I didn't event reconize it was in a cooler! I was too busy looking at your stash lol!

Where do you live, South Florida?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate it!

Just kidding that's a great setup you got there. Not sure why you have 2 nicotine patches stuck to the glass-top though. Kidding again.

I do have one serious thing though. I see that you have a couple of Tabak Especial in there. You should NEVER store infused cigars with regular cigars. Take them out ASAP and store them in a tupperdor or bag for now.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

the Tabak Especial are the only cigars in my collection that arent wrapped in cello XD i figure everything will be fine. i vent the air daily 


& im in cali lol. heaters set at 68 hygrometer was reading 73 X_X


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> the Tabak Especial are the only cigars in my collection that arent wrapped in cello XD i figure everything will be fine. i vent the air daily
> 
> & im in cali lol. heaters set at 68 hygrometer was reading 73 X_X


Not in cello? That's even worse. The cello would have kept most of the smell of the Tabaks inside, but now it is able to fill your entire humidor and get into the wood. And just because the other cigars are in cello does not mean they are protected. Trust me on this one. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

hmm. are you saying my other cigars will smell like that cigar?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

JoshJ said:


> hmm. are you saying my other cigars will smell like that cigar?


Yes. Given enough time it's VERY likely. And it will also change the taste of the other cigars, not just the smell.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

lol i was more worried the traditional cigars would mess with the flavored ones. XD im not a fan of traditional cigars so its all good to me


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

the cooler bit is over kill but you do what you want.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

tobacco beetlesss. overkill is non existant lol


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

so you are saying that your humi gets over 75 degrees, now in the middle of winter?


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

it gets up to 73


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> it gets up to 73


really? then i feel sorry for you come summer


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

lol someone is grumpy today. but thats what the cooler is for (; derp.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> lol someone is grumpy today. but thats what the cooler is for (; derp.


not grumpy at all bro. just dont see no way your getting that high a temp (in winter). if your saying the cooler gets 73 dgs that means your home is over 75-76 degrees (in winter??!!). if thats the case if you got your heat that high, lower it.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

the temp is 66-68 lol idk why but my humi runs a little hot on the inside.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

& also it was 73 before the cooler. now its 64-66


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> my humi runs a little hot on the inside.


That makes no sense. is it kept near the heater/vent?


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

nope "/ but my room runs a little hot as well. pc gives off a lot of heat ^^


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

your PC is giving off SO much heat that it heats up your room? Holy Bat droppings!!

Are you running NASA programs?


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

lol it has a faulty fan ^^


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> your PC is giving off SO much heat that it heats up your room? Holy Bat droppings!!
> 
> Are you running NASA programs?


lmao


----------

